

FBI says pirated Android apps a "top priority" - nightbrawler
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/08/fbi-says-pirated-android-apps-a-top-priority-seizes-three-domains/

======
paulhauggis
I guess pirating really isn't because it's "too expensive". Oh yeah, 99 cents
is too expensive for some people.

